# Can I machine wash my Land's End Diaper bag



## boobykinmamma (Nov 28, 2001)

I've cleaned the surface by hand a couple of times, but I'm wondering if I could machine wash it on the Hand Washables setting in my top-loader, and then air dry?


----------



## 5kidsmama (Dec 15, 2001)

not if you want it to look nice still - this is from experience and having a permamently wrinkled diaper bag.


----------



## boobykinmamma (Nov 28, 2001)

Thanks! I'll just surface-wash it!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

If you know anyone with a front loader you could do that.







I was afraid to do it in my top loader, but it was fine in my MIL's front loader. My dd squeezed out a 1/2 tube of diaper cream on the inside so I didn't have much choice but to wash it.







:


----------



## lestouffer (Jul 2, 2002)

I just washed mine in a top loader with a load of regular laundry and then line dried it and it looks fine. It is about 7.5 years old, and so it may not be the same kind of material. I haven't tried the changing pad or wet bag yet (and don't plan on it). I use it all the time (but its been locked up the last couple of years as we haven't traveled) but this isn't the first time tis been through the washer, it seems to go through after each big trip. It still workds like a champ too..............


----------



## Encyclogirl (Feb 15, 2003)

I just washed my Little Tripper with baby soap and the garden hose, and let it air dry, and it still looks new. A week at the beach, on the sand, and it needed help, but it looks fabulous now!

I machine washed an earlier version, and it lost the sheen. It was still serviceable, it just wasn't pretty anymore....


----------

